# DR rapid-fire splitter. Super split alternative?



## cwill (Sep 13, 2011)

Rapid fire

Saw this in an ad. Looks like dr copied a super split.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw that a little bit ago.

SpeeCo just came out with their version, too!

SpeedPro Kinetic Log Splitter


----------



## blujacket (Sep 13, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> I saw that a little bit ago.
> 
> SpeeCo just came out with their version, too!
> 
> SpeedPro Kinetic Log Splitter



Interesting. Hopefully my local store has one to look at. I'll be getting a splitter next year and I may have to go with this one.


----------



## cwill (Sep 13, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> I saw that a little bit ago.
> 
> SpeeCo just came out with their version, too!
> 
> SpeedPro Kinetic Log Splitter



$1700 for the SpeeCo. That's a great price. The 35ton is $1300 here, this one is well worth the extra.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 13, 2011)

The DR Power videos (http://www.drpower.com/standardcontent.aspx?page=rapidfire_splitter_gallery) are the most informative yet on how these splitters actually work. Even my 11 year old son was interested!


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 13, 2011)

The SpeedPro supposedly goes vertical too?
How does that work out?


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 13, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> The SpeedPro supposedly goes vertical too?
> How does that work out?



Beats me, I was wondering the same thing, hopefully someone can explain or maybe it is a typo?


----------



## thinkxingu (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not sold.  I watched those videos--though you can tell they're faster, the time trials/comparisons are clearly not run for maximum speed for each machine.  Those guys were using the full throw on the hydraulic splitters every time--I barely use half.  Also, why not show a 30" log?  I just split a 30' maple that was 30" at its smallest--not sure those machines would work so well in that case.

S


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't see myself dropping 30" diameter rounds onto either of those.  If you have smaller diameter straight 4 to 6 way split stuff, $1700 for that kind of productivity seems like a nice package.  I short stroke as much as possible but there is no way you are touching those cycle times even with quick popping stuff.  Too match that kind of productivity you are looking at a 6 way wedge machine that you aren't going to touch for that kind of money.

That Speeco must be pretty new, it's not even on their website yet.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 14, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> I'm not sold.  I watched those videos--though you can tell they're faster, the time trials/comparisons are clearly not run for maximum speed for each machine.  Those guys were using the full throw on the hydraulic splitters every time--I barely use half.
> 
> S



True, plus they have a young buck running the SS clone and the guy running the hydraulic splitter looks like he is about 90.


----------



## ROBERT F (Sep 14, 2011)

The issue i have with all these kinetic splitters is your chasing the wood off the oposite end of where your working, bending over way more than you should have to, and that makes them slower.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not so sure about the safety of kinetic splitters either.  Is there a way to stop the ram mid-cycle?  At least with a hydraulic you have some room for Oh S*&^ moments.  I'd be double wary of running one with a partner.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Sep 15, 2011)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> True, plus they have a young buck running the SS clone and the guy running the hydraulic splitter looks like he is about 90.



You must have missed the part where they switch operators mid-way through to rule that out.



			
				Pineburner said:
			
		

> The issue i have with all these kinetic splitters is your chasing the wood off the oposite end of where your working, bending over way more than you should have to, and that makes them slower.



That's why most of them come with a work table. It's really no different than a hydraulic splitter with a stationary wedge.



			
				MasterMech said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure about the safety of kinetic splitters either.  Is there a way to stop the ram mid-cycle?  At least with a hydraulic you have some room for Oh S*&^ moments.  I'd be double wary of running one with a partner.



Most of them can stop mid-cycle AFAIK. The issue is reaction time. Your reaction time with a hydraulic splitter may be 1 inch of ram movement, whereas your reaction time on these splitters is going to be 3-4 inches of ram movement.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Sep 15, 2011)

That link to TSC and the Speeco video says it is temporarily unavailable...for whatever reason.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 15, 2011)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> peterc38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooopppss, I stand corrected, that is what I get for bein' too lazy to watch the whole thing.


----------

